# Mimo



## follatoon (16 سبتمبر 2011)

تكنولوجيا ميمو من لديه فكرة


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الميموا هي التقنية الجديدة في الشبكات..
فكرتها بسييييطة جدا.. وهي عدد الاريلات المستعملة بين العميل والمحطة..
مثال للتوضيح...
الاجهزة الجديدة القادمة (الاب توب, الدونقل, الجوالات..) كلها راح تكون باريلين او بثلاث اريلات او باربعة..
كذلك اجهزة الاستقبال( الراوترات في البيوت, ابراج الجوالات ووو) راح تكون باريلين او ثلاثة او اربعة..
اذا استعملتي جهاز باكثر من اريل ليتواصل مع جهاز اخر باكثر من اريل فان هذا هو ما يسمي MIMO
ويرمز لها بعدد الاريلات (2x2) : وتعني اريلين ارسال واريلين استقبال.. وهاكذا..
اذا استعملتي جهاز باكثر من اريل ليتواصل مع جهاز باريل واحد (او العكس) فان هذا هو ما يسمي MISO او SIMO.... 
اذا استعملتي جهاز باريل واحد ليتواصل مع جهاز اخر باريل واحد فان هذا هو ما يسمي SISO (وهذا هو الموجود حاليا)
ماهي فائدة الميموا...؟
هناك فائدة كبيرة من التوجة الي تقنية المايموا, وهي زيادة السرعة او ثبات التغطية..
كيف يتم زيادة السرعة باستعمال الميموا؟
لو كان هناك اريلين في الارسال واريلين في الاستقبال.. فان جهاز الارسال سيقوم بارسال معلومة من الاريل الاول (وفي نفس الوقت) يرسل (معلومة مختلفة) من الاريل الاخر.. ويقوم جهاز الاستقبال باستقبال في نفس الوقت معلومة من الاريل الاول ومعلومة مختلفة من الاريل الثاني.. (معني هذا ان سرعة النقل تتضاعف)
فمثلا, اتصال WIFI يصل الي 50 ميقا , فلو اشتريتي اجهزة تدعم MIMO ستجدي سرعة النقل تصل الي 100 ميقا...
كيف يتم ثبات تغطية الاشارة للعميل.؟
يمكن ان تستعمل تقنية المايموا لاجل ثبات في الاشارة في الاجواء الغير صافية.. لو كان هناك اريلين في الارسال واريلين في الاستقبال.. فان جهاز الارسال سيقوم بارسال معلومة من الاريل الاول (وفي نفس الوقت) يرسل (نفس المعلومة) من الاريل الاخر,,. ويقوم جهاز الاستقبال باستقبال في نفس الوقت المعلومة من الاريل الاول وفي نفس الوقت من الاريل الثاني.. (وهذا مايسمي ثبات للتغطية..)
طبعا بهذا الاستعمال لن تتضاعف السرعة ولكن سيكون هناك ثبات في التواصل بواسطة هذي التقنية ..

لديكي الخيار في ان تجعلي جهاز الاكسس بوينت ذو تقنية MIMO يحسن التغطية فتكون سرعتة 50 ميقا.. او في يضاعف السرعة..


طبعا MISO او SIMO لايمكنها مضاعفة السرعة ولكن تحسين التغطية..

هذي فكرة بسيطة تغطي اهم مافي هذي التقنية..


----------



## lmustafa (7 نوفمبر 2014)

علي جميع من لديه بحت عن تقنية mimo لان مشروعي التخرج عليها أرجوا الافادة وبارك الله فيكم


----------

